# How worried should I be about eating one coffee bean?



## ggdenny

I don't think one coffee bean is too much of a concern. However, it's smart to keep an eye on her to make she she's acting normal.


----------



## zephyr

Oscar gobbled up an escaped coffee bean once, when I was pouring them into my grinder. He was totally fine!  I did worry about him though, since he was only a puppy... maybe 3 months?... so I looked it up online, and other people's dogs had been fine. Pretty sure your vet would say the same, but you could always give them a call to give yourself more peace of mind.

He really loves to come and stand right under me when I'm trying to grind the coffee. He also does it when we are pouring out vitamins. I guess anything that sounds like little pieces rattling around MIGHT be treats!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

zephyr said:


> He really loves to come and stand right under me when I'm trying to grind the coffee. He also does it when we are pouring out vitamins. I guess anything that sounds like little pieces rattling around MIGHT be treats!


Oscar is a very smart boy!! At first when I was reading it, I thought you were going to say that he must love the smell of coffee. lol

I think Maya will be ok, double check with the vet if you think she's acting out of the norm.


----------



## tippykayak

No biggie. It takes a lot more caffeine than that to hurt a dog.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Dakota once tore the trash out (I forgot to close the gate) and there were 3 or 4 coffee-pot filters full of coffee grounds in there.

He, Comet and Ronin ate every grain of them.

The dogs were ok, but Ronin was spinning his head around like the Exorcist kid trying to see flies that weren't there.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Dakota once tore the trash out (I forgot to close the gate) and there were 3 or 4 coffee-pot filters full of coffee grounds in there.
> 
> He, Comet and Ronin ate every grain of them.
> 
> The dogs were ok, but Ronin was spinning his head around like the Exorcist kid trying to see flies that weren't there.


 
Lexi did the same thing! She lifted the lid on the garbage can, and ate every single bit of coffee grounds 2 of them...AND...the filter too!!:yuck: Thank goodness for her....it was DeCaff!!! LOL

I am sure, even though she is small, :smooch:that it would take more than just one bean to hurt her.


----------



## DrMarie

I wouldn't be too worried about a single coffee bean in a Golden. Small chance the dog may be a little extra hyper, but likely nothing will happen!


----------



## laurshel

My three month old puppy may have accidentally eaten one coffee bean. Not sure how dangerous that is.

Thank you!


----------



## ArchersMom

I wouldn't worry much about just one bean, but if you're worried you can put in a call to the nearest emergency vet and see what they say.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

I would definitely call the vet and ask, just to be on the safe side.


----------

